

Windows 10’s privacy policy is the new normal - keithly
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/08/windows-10s-privacy-policy-is-the-new-normal/

======
RexRollman
This is why I am finally in the process of moving a commercial operating
system to a free unix-like operating system:

1\. No onerous licensing terms.

2\. No autoupdating background proceses.

3\. No built-in search tools that leak data.

4\. No online accounts needed.

5\. No encouragement to use insecure cloud storage.

I wonder if Apple, Microsoft, and Google realize how creepy their OSes have
become.

~~~
dmfdmf
I'm in the same boat... Win7 is my last MS OS.

